#  > Engineering Exams & Institutes - All about Indian Engineering Colleges >  > JEE- Mains - Advance 2015 Discussion Zone >  >  NIT Srinagar btech admission 2015, cutoff, fee, placements, hostel,campus facilities

## jaivinder

*NIT Srinagar Year of Establishment:* 1960.

*NIT Srinagar Affiliation:* Deemed Government Institute.

*NIT Srinagar Mode Of Admission:* JEE Mains.


*CONNECTIVITY:* 

*Nearest Airport:* Srinagar Airport
*Distance from Airport:* 20km
*Nearest Railway Station:* Jammu Tawi Railway Station
*Distance from Railway Station:* 300km

*NIT Srinagar Branches In Engineering:*


Applied MechanicsCivil EngineeringComputer ApplicationsComputer Science & EngineeringElectrical EngineeringElectronics & Communication EngineeringInformation Technology

*National Institute of Technology Srinagar First Round Opening and Closing Ranks Cutoff 2014
*
*Category*
*Quota*
*Opening Rank*
*Closing Rank*

*Chemical Engineering*

Open Rank
Home State Candidate
43689
64270

Open PwD Rank
Home State Candidate
278592
278592

OBC Rank
Home State Candidate
173490
190433

SC Rank
Home State Candidate
212405
259049

ST Rank
Home State Candidate
197969
225406

Open Rank
All India Candidate
17831
27130

Open PwD Rank
All India Candidate
311023
311023

OBC Rank
All India Candidate
30285
31288

SC Rank
All India Candidate
86694
105533

ST Rank
All India Candidate
146606
167118

*Civil Engineering*

Open Rank
Home State Candidate
8534
42254

OBC Rank
Home State Candidate
53524
146273

SC Rank
Home State Candidate
46771
168263

ST Rank
Home State Candidate
120604
150980

Open Rank
All India Candidate
12444
24253

Open PwD Rank
All India Candidate
216455
216455

OBC Rank
All India Candidate
24378
27523

SC Rank
All India Candidate
96716
100406

ST Rank
All India Candidate
102899
110313

*Computer Science & Engineering*

Open Rank
Home State Candidate
15577
46444

Open PwD Rank
Home State Candidate
135941
309279

OBC Rank
Home State Candidate
64065
114788

OBC PwD Rank
Home State Candidate
326255
326255

SC Rank
Home State Candidate
89361
176561

ST Rank
Home State Candidate
177893
194615

Open Rank
All India Candidate
7326
15040

Open PwD Rank
All India Candidate
215578
217819

OBC Rank
All India Candidate
18971
22281

SC Rank
All India Candidate
52533
82933

SC PwD Rank
All India Candidate
459791
459791

ST Rank
All India Candidate
125533
146290

*Electrical Engineering*

Open Rank
Home State Candidate
27787
49578

Open PwD Rank
Home State Candidate
97352
97352

OBC Rank
Home State Candidate
78558
162371

SC Rank
Home State Candidate
130030
168680

ST Rank
Home State Candidate
154658
159603

Open Rank
All India Candidate
3619
22412

Open PwD Rank
All India Candidate
264248
264248

OBC Rank
All India Candidate
23078
25729

OBC PwD Rank
All India Candidate
273120
273120

SC Rank
All India Candidate
83285
95194

ST Rank
All India Candidate
104496
123708

*Electronics & Communication Engineering*

Open Rank
Home State Candidate
14249
50100

Open PwD Rank
Home State Candidate
242734
264215

OBC Rank
Home State Candidate
125888
168768

SC Rank
Home State Candidate
163554
189691

ST Rank
Home State Candidate
163190
174939

Open Rank
All India Candidate
17128
20876

Open PwD Rank
All India Candidate
289149
289149

OBC Rank
All India Candidate
21401
27038

OBC PwD Rank
All India Candidate
290297
309803

SC Rank
All India Candidate
72627
99222

ST Rank
All India Candidate
128181
135423

*Information Technology*

Open Rank
Home State Candidate
48827
54811

Open PwD Rank
Home State Candidate
319902
319902

OBC Rank
Home State Candidate
157361
174291

SC Rank
Home State Candidate
181118
209677

ST Rank
Home State Candidate
192351
212704

Open Rank
All India Candidate
15831
22497

Open PwD Rank
All India Candidate
273775
283549

OBC Rank
All India Candidate
25704
29313

SC Rank
All India Candidate
99098
108030

ST Rank
All India Candidate
151504
189981

*Mechanical Engineering*

Open Rank
Home State Candidate
12773
36913

OBC Rank
Home State Candidate
57076
103337

SC Rank
Home State Candidate
87833
131315

ST Rank
Home State Candidate
152140
152792

Open Rank
All India Candidate
9724
19492

OBC Rank
All India Candidate
20263
23360

SC Rank
All India Candidate
68172
84556

ST Rank
All India Candidate
126792
134994

*Metallurgical & Materials Engineering*

Open Rank
Home State Candidate
58285
71524

Open PwD Rank
Home State Candidate
453256
453256

OBC Rank
Home State Candidate
180653
228178

SC Rank
Home State Candidate
236712
294510

ST Rank
Home State Candidate
236876
272401

Open Rank
All India Candidate
20620
29497

OBC Rank
All India Candidate
32406
36218

SC Rank
All India Candidate
117559
123576

ST Rank
All India Candidate
194685
201586



*To get more details of 2nd, 3rd, 4th and spot round cut-off refer the attachments
*

*FEE STRUCTURE:
*
*(A) One Time Fee at the time of Admission (Non-refundable)*
*Sr. No.*
*Particulars*
*Amount*

1.
Admission Processing Fee
600

2.
Syllabus/Prospectus/Identity Card Fee
300

3.
Crest & Tie Charges
500

4.
Placement Fee
400

5.
Alumni Association Membership Fee
500

6.
Mess & Hostel Reserve Fund
1000

*Total of (A)*
*3300*


*(B) One Time Fee at the time of Admission (Refundable)*
*Sr. No.*
*Particulars*
*Amount*

1.
Institute Caution Money
3000

2.
Hostel & Mess Caution Money
4000

*Total of (B)*
*7000*


*(C) Semester Fee (Non refundable)*
*Sr. No.*
*Particular*
*Amount*

1.
Tuition Fee (₹17500 for SC/ST)
35000

2.
Library Fee
200

3.
Laboratory Fee
200

4.
Computer/Internet Fee
200

5.
Industrial Training/Visits Fee
200

6.
Development Fee
500

7.
Sports & Extra Curricular Activities, etc.
700

8.
Students Welfare Fund
500

9.
Group Insurance Fee
400

10.
Examination Fee
200

*Total of (C)*
*38100 (**20600 for SC/ST)*


*(D) Hostel & Mess Fee to be paid by Hostellers Only (Non refundable)*
*Sr. No.*
*Particular*
*Amount*

1.
Hostel Rent
450

2.
Electricity & Water Charges
600

3.
Mess & Hostel Establishment Charges
600

*Total of (D)*
*1650*


*Update :* Mess Fee for 2014 Batch is 15000
*
PLACEMENTS*: 2014

*Placements Statistics till now:*
*S No.*
*Company*
*Total*

01
Finisar
02

02
MU SIGMA
45 (For interview at Delhi)

03
Aricent
19

04
IBM
11+1(M.Tech)

05
L&T INFO.
09

06
Polaris
14

07
UST Global
04

08
ABB
05

09
SRI-B
04

10
TCS
09

11
Maruti
04

12
JCB
02

13
Trident
03

14
Mahindra Gears
04

15
ETA Ascon
02

16
Afcons
05

17
JSW
12

18
Resonance
03

19
GREY B
03

20
Reliance JIO Infotech.
08

21
SAGACIOUS
04

22
Atkins
03

23
LPU
01

24
Parul Group
03

25
CEA
2




*NIT Srinagar Campus & Intra Facilities:*

Facilities and amenities are available at the institution such as NCC, NSS, Bank, Consumer cum Society, Shopping Complex, Recreational Centre, Dispensary with Ambulance, Guest House, Students Activity Centre, Gymnasium, Internet Centre, Telephone Booths, Fax Services, Diesel Generator, Bus Facility. The Institution has an Industry Interaction cell which was established in 1989 with the aim to remain at the fore-front on the Scientific and Technological development and to share its experience with industries in utilizing. Man-power and other resources are available at the institute effectively with the assistance of the participating industries. The Institute has one of the best technical library in J&K State. It has a collection of over 60,000 books on Engineering Science and humanities and about 6,000 bound volumes/Journals, both foreign and Indian. The library remains open from 9.00 a.m to 10.p.m. It has on line repository of A.S.C.E, A.S.M.E.A.E.L, J.C.C.C etc in addition to journals through I.N.S.E.S, COMSORTIEM. It also has a collection of I.S.I codes, in the C.D-Rom format. 

*Central library:*

The library tries its best to cope with the demands of the users by way of adopting new to newer technological advancement in field of library and information management,i.e. moving over to computerized networking infrastructure from manual one. In addition, library provides various conventional services also.

*NIT Srinagar Hostel & Mess Facilities:*

NIT, Srinagar is heaven for students belonging from various parts of the country. To accommodate the students, NIT Srinagar provides facility for students to live in hostels within the institute. There are six hostels in all, out of which 5 hostels are earmarked for boys and one for girls.

*NIT Srinagar Address:* 

National Institute of Technology, Srinagar, Jammu & Kashmir, India. Pin- 190006.





  Similar Threads: IIT Bombay btech admission 2015, cutoff, fee, placements, hostel & campus facilities IIT Madras btech admission 2015, cutoff, fee, placements, hostel & campus facilities NIT Goa btech admission 2015, cutoff, fee, placements, hostel, campus facilities NIT Srinagar btech admission 2014, cutoff, fee, placements, hostel,campus facilities NIT Srinagar btech admission 2013, cutoff, fee, placements, hostel,campus facilities

----------

